# Sears Suburban Sickle Bar



## dbfan (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking for a early model Sickle Bar Mower for the '60s Suburbans. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm assuming your looking for a david bradley sickle mower? Found this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-David...477?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1ac800e5


----------



## dbfan (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, but I want a sickle bar for the 4 wheel garden tractors ( Sears and /or David Bradley Suburbans). I have on for the 2 wheel tractor.


----------

